# Velonews' buyers guide - no Colnagos?????



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

WTF?

http://velonews.competitor.com/tech/bike-buyers-guide


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its a distinctly American brand bisaed guide with no Italian brand representation. I wouldn't pay an ounce of attention since Pinarello, De Rosa and all the other great Italian brands are not on that list either. Big deal.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

The French, Spanish, and Chinese are included. Why not the Italians? Is this an intentional snub or do you have to "pay to play?"


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on. I mean. Everybody knows that the Italians don't have an established history and good track record of manufacturing fine bicycles.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Just like the Wine Spectator, it's Pay to Play.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> Just like the Wine Spectator, it's Pay to Play.


Exactly. That is why it makes more sense to go to chatboards and other places where reviews are posted to find out what a frame/bike is really like. All that magazine stuff is BS. Do you think they would really write a bad review of a frame, bike, component, wheelset, etc. of a manufacturer that advertizes heavily in the magazine?


----------

